

Ultimate Programmers Salary Survey - hristiank

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEgzNlIzNzhRbW12VEtmZVFXU1JPSEE6MQ<p>The idea for this survey came about after I read another limited survey posted to HN. The problem with most of these is that they are too limited and do not provide important and relevant information. After going through a few of these surveys I decided to create a new one. A survey which tries to take into account all of the omissions from others as well as the comments associated with them.<p>Please take a couple of minutes to fill out my survey. It would bring value to you as well as to your fellow programmers all over the world.<p>The survey will be open untill Sunday October 30 2011 11:59:59pm EST<p>The results will be summarized a few days later at http://www.appicurious.com<p>I'm also looking for a designer to help me create an info graphic of the survey. If you are interested please go to my blog and get in touch.<p>Last but not least please spread the survey as the results would be better for all of us. I'm hoping for at least 1000 responders.<p>Thank You
======
hristiank
Clickable link
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEgzNlI...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEgzNlIzNzhRbW12VEtmZVFXU1JPSEE6MQ)

